# Phpbb Forum Board Help



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

Well... i could use some help installing my phpbb forum software and template to the host. What im trying to say is i dont have much of an idea how to go about doing this. If any1 would like to talk with me over Team Speak or Vent that would be very helpful.

Tnx, Bob


----------



## tomiboi (Feb 13, 2006)

There is a flash-based video on the phpbb support webpage that guides you step by step through the installation process.
http://www.phpbb.com/support/


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Does your host have fantastico? If it does then there is a really good chance you can install phpBB in a few simple clicks.

If not then you can basically follow this;
http://php.about.com/od/phpbb/ss/phpbb_install.htm


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

Flash Demos Look Helpful but the 1 i looked at was using an FTP program which i have File Zilla but no idea how to use it. 

As for fantastic i dont think so. It a free host called Freehostia. But to be honest ill start up a new free account anyware if you guys can suggest 1. 

I just want to learn how to set up a board and apply templates. Then i want to edit how the template looks by add in my on work from Photoshop CS2. I dont plan on haveing people post on the board its just for me to edit and test stuff out on.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I hear the xenweb.net has *fantastico* and they offer free hosting. 
Harmor is the owner's name and from what I understand you post on his forum 5 times and then request hosting from him and he gives you free web space, he posts here sometimes so he may be better to ask than I.

His site is xenweb.net so you could try that.

I can help you do the ftp to your site.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

Sequal7 said:


> I hear the xenweb.net has *fantastico* and they offer free hosting.
> Harmor is the owner's name and from what I understand you post on his forum 5 times and then request hosting from him and he gives you free web space, he posts here sometimes so he may be better to ask than I.
> 
> His site is xenweb.net so you could try that.
> ...


Funny you bring that up i used to use that host and a user set up my board for me. But after awhile my board started to get daily spam like crazy. Then my board was disabled or somthing it just seems to be gone now.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Login to your freehostia account, click *elephante scripts*, scroll down to the *phpbb link*
Click the *phpbb logo on the left* to begin the installation.
Click the *install new database link*, create a name and password for the database, click next
should say that it successfully created the database, click here to continue (click that)
Choose the database that you just created (radio button) and click next, 
Choose a folder to install this into (or type in a name) then choose the data for the following;

Title: (site title)
Admin user: (admin login name)
Admin password: (duh)
Confirm Admin password: (duh)
Admin mail: (your email address)
Contact mail: (different email for errors etc)

Choose yes to the are you sure prompt
Continue to and view your new installation.

To add templates you can download themes, they get uploaded to your themes directory in the forum folder, (use the filezilla ftp )then you choose it via the admin options panel under the configuration link.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

says i installed the phpbb successfully. Now to find the folders and find out how to use that FTP program.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

Installed Applications

phpBB2 http://bobcoolos.freehostia.com/phpBB2 Discussion Boards 
phpWebSite http://bobcoolos.freehostia.com/bobcoolos Content Management

They both seem to be dead links. I open them both up under manager and they both have empty folders. makes uploading my template to the theme folder a lil hard if its not there. Must have messed up the instalation?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Weird, something must have happened, uninstall them and try again.

The files would be in the directory you used to install the software into (example .../forums)

Filezilla is easy to use. Open the program, click file, site manager, new site;
On the right side, type in your freehostia account or url (if you used a subdomain name it would be yourusername.freehostia.com)
Under server type, select FTP
Click the normal radio button
Type in your username and password (these were sent to you when you signed up for freehostia)
click save and exit

Now go to file, site manager, click your site and click connect
Int he right middle window you will see yourusername.freehostia.com, doubleclick that to enter it
You will now see your forums folder, double click that to go into it.
These are your forums files. You should now see the templates folder, notice that there is a folder named subsilver in there.

When you get a new template and unzip it to your computer it would be displayed in the window to the left top, all files in it would be below that one (these are your local folders) so you would browse to its location on your computer. to uplaod an entire folder you right click it, then click uplaod, this places it on the server. You can choose a file, several files (holding the tab button and clicking each one) or an entire folder and all its contents at once.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

That guide sounds good for file zilla but im getting the same prob creating the forum.

Myaby im wrong but there should be files here right?


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

Thinking about this more mayby i should just give up on it as mayby its just over my head. My idea was to learn how to do it w/o using some fancy 5 clicks and your done kinda thing. Which its not wrorking anyway lol. Kinda y i was hoping to talk with some1 over a VOIP service or possably a phone call some1 was upto it. I guess setting up a board is no easy job and should be left to the pros lol.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

No, I think your creating the site in the wrong area, the files should be in the
Current Path: /www/username.freehostia.com/forums/

you're in the www/boobcoolos.freehostia.com/boobcoolos folder.

Try looking into the root folder. If its not there then specify the forums isntall into the forums folder, dont add any other name to it.


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

bobcoolos said:


> Funny you bring that up i used to use that host and a user set up my board for me. But after awhile my board started to get daily spam like crazy. Then my board was disabled or somthing it just seems to be gone now.


No one else complained about getting spam. You're welcome to request hosting on Xen Web again.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

harmor said:


> No one else complained about getting spam. You're welcome to request hosting on Xen Web again.


Your host was no problem at all. I just was saying i was un sure of what happed to my board. Last few times i visited my forum board it was filled with posts with random spammers trying to sell stuff etc. And i tried to vist it again recently to clean it up and raise user level access and it seems to be disabled now.

I would deff be interested in re-enable my forum boards again or starting over new. By no means was i trying to say the spam was you or your hosts fault. To be honest it is mostly mine for haveing a public and member access for peolple to post in when the board was just meant for me to test stuff out on.


----------

